# anyone have experience with creatine monohydrate?



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im thinking of buying some creatine but Im not sure if it would help with strength..Ive tried green bulge in the past but didn't notice much difference except for a boost in energy.


----------



## Furio (Jul 5, 2013)

I used it for such a short amount of time that I couldn't tell you. But I didn't see any differences I'm strength, it was only a few scoops, a "gift" from a friend.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Purple-k i recommend it ph-buffered creatine requires no loading or sugar. Causes no bloating.

it's very cheap to like 30 for 120pills.

Don't even listen to the instuctions use like a pill every other day it pretty effective.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Does it work? Yes. Will you notice? Maybe.
It's one of the most researched supps available


----------



## Ganmo (Aug 4, 2009)

I took it but didn't notice any difference. I'm gonna stick with whey and casein.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

Its hard to notice the effects but yes it does work. You have to flood your cells with it which takes a long time to build up the needed amount in your system. Even if you load up its still not enough. You have to take it for quite some time.


----------



## Shynomore (Jul 12, 2013)

I noticed effects from taking bulk powder creatine monohydrate. I don't like swallowing 3 g as pills (or even more if the pills also contain fillers). It helped me increase my performance in the gym more quickly. I only take it in intervals, not permanently. One side effect of creatine monohydrate for me was that I had to pee a lot more while taking it - even though it is supposed to retain more water in your body. Then again, I did drink more too.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

It gave me muscle spasms during hockey.


----------



## Makiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Creatine is in red meat, if you eat a lot of meat you might not notice a big difference because your body will be used to it already. Where as if you never eat meat, you will notice.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

It basically puts water in your muscles. I mean it helps with strength, but I only use it in my preworkout supplement.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Your face will get fat


----------



## Shynomore (Jul 12, 2013)

Creatine is one of the few supplements that is actually backed up by scientific studies showing it does help to increase strength. As I wrote before, I noticed that increase in strength while taking it. Then again, just like with psychoactive supplements people may respond differently to it.

Also, creatine does not work within one day, it takes a while for the muscles to be loaded with it. In previous times, people used a loading phase with very high initial doses of creatine to accelerate that process but that isn't necessary and it is not so good for the GI tract. It is better to take the generally recommended amount of 3 g all the time. On the other hand, taking less won't be very effective either. Especially people who take pills instead of bulk powder (creatine monohydrate) may underdose creatine.


----------



## XairoN (Jul 5, 2013)

I started taking creatine monohydrate after 2 years of training just to try it, took 20g a day for 5 days for the loading phase then 5g per day after. Before i started on the creating i could do 3 reps on 100kg on the benchpress, one week later when i was done with the loading phase i did 6 reps on the same weight. So it definitly worked for me  some people might have naturaly high creatine levels in their bodies anyway and might not see a effect though.


----------

